

GM to Stop Advertising on Facebook - liuwei6
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304192704577406394017764460.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
pg
"The news comes at a bad time for Facebook Inc."

In fact, at a time so bad that it seems unlikely this is a coincidence. I
wonder who's trying to hurt Facebook's IPO?

~~~
jacobquick
This was my first thought, too. First it's "why would GM want to hurt
Facebook" but now I'm up to "which banks backed Facebook's IPO vs which banks
are helping out with GM's reorganization" so I guess it looks like a little
like Facebook isn't the real target.

------
TylerE
Interesting that they don't seem to even mention the simplest possibility:
Maybe most advertising isn't actually very influential, period.

------
Rulero
It's about time people realised Mark Zuckerberg is a prick and Facebook is
shit.

Well done.

